# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  building a BBQ bench

## davegol

Thinking of building a built-in bbq bench.  
Hesitant to do it in timber because of all the cautions about distance from heat sources and all that, even though I believe it can be achieved if you're careful. Don't want to take the risk. 
Was thinking of using 25mm x 25mm x 1.6mm square gal steel tubing cut to size and either welded or use those 'tap in' end-connectors.
Then I'll clad it in blueboard to add some stiffness/bracing, and render it or paint it, or tile it, or something... 
Was just going to build two boxes (h:900 w:600 d:600) and screw them down directly onto my unfinished (outdoor) deck joists, before cladding them. 
Whaddaya think? 25mm strong enough? 30mm better? 20mm ok? 
Anything else to be aware of, or should it be fairly easy?
I've only ever worked with timber, so never tried steel.  
Thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

I reckon 20mm would be fine if welded and you get the rigidity from board or angle bracing.

----------


## Marc

Welded 25x25x2 Duragal would be my choice

----------


## Moondog55

Having just seen and used a mates I'd go for Hebel

----------


## davegol

am also considering hebel... 
but, would you do hebel on top of a deck?

----------


## ringtail

Hebel, although good is too heavy IMO for this application. I'd be going steel but timber frame clad with fibro and tiles would be fine also.

----------


## CraigandKate

> Hebel, although good is too heavy IMO for this application. I'd be going steel but timber frame clad with fibro and tiles would be fine also.

  Hmmm hebel is relatively light IMO, the issue I would foresee with it would more be the thickness of the panels taking up too much space?

----------


## davegol

From my rough estimates I *think* hebel would be about 200kg per side (x2 since there will be two sides).
Not sure if I trust my deck building skills to hold 400kg in such a confined space.
Unless I got my estimates wrong... (a 100x200x600 hebel block is 8.2kg)

----------


## OBBob

That's only 4-5 people standing as a static load ... but I also can't really imagine Hebel on a deck ... more on a paved / concrete area.

----------


## CraigandKate

> From my rough estimates I *think* hebel would be about 200kg per side (x2 since there will be two sides).
> Not sure if I trust my deck building skills to hold 400kg in such a confined space.
> Unless I got my estimates wrong... (a 100x200x600 hebel block is 8.2kg)

  I found a density of 470kg per m3, so that puts 0.1m x 0.2m x 0.6m block weight at 5.64kg

----------


## pharmaboy2

Well, I'd be going timber - timber won't flash into flames unless seriously hot - way beyond what a BBQ is capable, especially if you choose something like blackbutt or a timber recomended for bushfire zones.   Possible to discolour over time. Bit of fibre cement as appropriate as well. 
while Hebel itself won't burn, the finishes will discolour like any normal paint

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I don't understand all this fuss about timber around a BBQ. 
When was the last time timber caught fire next to a BBQ?

----------


## ringtail

I've never seen it or heard of it but it must be on google somewhere and therefore, true  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....some BBQs come with a timber frame.....   :Smilie:

----------


## havabeer

i'll probably be shot for saying this, but was watching better homes and gardens or something similar and they did this recently. they built the whole thing out of treated pine and clad it in merbau or something 
found it:   https://www.bhgshop.com.au/blogs/how-to-projects/48023745-project-sheet-how-to-build-a-floating-bbq-bench 
the fact sheet or what ever its called can be found here

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> i'll probably be shot for saying this, but was watching better homes and gardens or something similar and they did this recently. they built the whole thing out of treated pine and clad it in merbau or something 
> found it:   https://www.bhgshop.com.au/blogs/how-to-projects/48023745-project-sheet-how-to-build-a-floating-bbq-bench 
> the fact sheet or what ever its called can be found here

  
That looks pretty cool. 
Shame about the ding in the downpipe/ducting on the wall though.   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> Well....some BBQs come with a timber frame.....

  My understanding is that you can use timber if it's portable ... but if it's fixed you cannot within a certain distance. Like so many rule it probably comes from some unusual event that shouldn't have happen anyway ... perhaps someone walked off for two hours and left the BBQ on full power with a log resting across the flames and over to the timber bench????

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> My understanding is that you can use timber if it's portable ... but if it's fixed you cannot within a certain distance. Like so many rule it probably comes from some unusual event that shouldn't have happen anyway ... perhaps someone walked off for two hours and left the BBQ on full power with a log resting across the flames and over to the timber bench????

  
That makes sense.
If it's portable and catches on fire you can quickly wheel it across the patio and hose it off on the lawn

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh look, a wood frame BBQ on fire    :Shock:     
Erm...

----------


## davegol

> My understanding is that you can use timber if it's portable ... but if it's fixed you cannot within a certain distance.

  The distance quoted is usually 450mm (between any combustible surface and the BBQ), but it never says anywhere whether that distance is still required IF there's a non-combustible surface (eg fibre board) in between the combustible timber and the BBQ.  
If that's the case, then yes - I'll build out of TP, and clad with blue-board.... much easier! 
 And yes - if it's mobile, then apparently it's fine. 
The theory goes that you could move a burning bbq trolley away from your weatherboard house, so it doesn't go up with the bbq.
BUT, if it's mobile then you can't use natural gas- you have to use a tank, because anything on house gas must be fixed.

----------


## phild01

> IF there's a non-combustible surface (eg fibre board)

  Is 'fibre board' rated as non-combustible!
 Strangely it was not rated in the same way as fire plasterboard is, AFAIK.

----------


## OBBob

> Is 'fibre board' rated as non-combustible!
>  Strangely it was not rated in the same way as fire plasterboard is, AFAIK.

  You mean as in cement sheet ... yep, because you can now use it on boundary fire walls.

----------


## davegol

yeah - that's what I meant .. cement sheet sorry.

----------


## r3nov8or

> i'll probably be shot for saying this, but was watching better homes and gardens or something similar and they did this recently. they built the whole thing out of treated pine and clad it in merbau or something 
> found it:   https://www.bhgshop.com.au/blogs/how-to-projects/48023745-project-sheet-how-to-build-a-floating-bbq-bench 
> the fact sheet or what ever its called can be found here

  I remember seeing that deck in their magazine a while ago (at the doctors I think  :Smilie:  ). The deck material is Ekodeck from Bunnings, for what it's worth.

----------


## r3nov8or

> The distance quoted is usually 450mm (between any combustible surface and the BBQ), but it never says anywhere whether that distance is still required IF there's a non-combustible surface (eg fibre board) in between the combustible timber and the BBQ.  
> ...

   I'm wondering whether the 'vertical position' of the BBQ makes a difference, e.g. in the Better Homes example the BBQ is on top of, not sitting within, the wood structure...?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I remember seeing that deck in their magazine a while ago (at the doctors I think  ). The deck material is Ekodeck from Bunnings, for what it's worth.

  
Hmmm....isn't Metrix involved with some of these shows....? 
The plot thickens.

----------


## davegol

I'm more concerned about the framing rather than the cladding.
I can make the cladding fire-safe quite easily, but the question is whether the framing needs to be as well (clearly in the BHG example it isn't).

----------


## pharmaboy2

They only used ekodeck on the seat in that area, so it matched the already @@@@@ decking that had been put down.  They used spotted gum on the BBQ part. 
what they done on BHG is exactly how I'd do it - and you can bet they got good advice before doing it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They only used ekodeck on the seat in that area, so it matched the already @@@@@ decking that had been put down.  They used spotted gum on the BBQ part. 
> what they done on BHG is exactly how I'd do it - and you can bet they got good advice before doing it

  Yeh they wouldn't get away with doing stuff against regulations, surely...

----------


## r3nov8or

> They only used ekodeck on the seat in that area, so it matched the already @@@@@ decking that had been put down.  They used spotted gum on the BBQ part.

  I happened to take a pic of the magazine page at the time, to show the wife later (more for the colour than the material - trying to convince her to move away from the orange/brown deck look). See the 'before' photo. No deck. I reckon it's all ekodeck (except the spotty floating bit).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So....was it shown on TV or just in the magazine?

----------


## r3nov8or

> So....was it shown on TV or just in the magazine?

  No idea really

----------


## davegol

It was on TV too. They built the whole lot at the same time. All ekodeck if I remember. 
Interestingly, ekodeck doesn't have anything on their website about being fire-rated...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nevermind that....they used GREEN BOSCH  :Shock:  
Has Metrix been informed about this?

----------


## r3nov8or

> It was on TV too. They built the whole lot at the same time. All ekodeck if I remember. 
> Interestingly, ekodeck doesn't have anything on their website about being fire-rated...

  True. Modwood does

----------


## davegol

Thought I would post some photos of the finished project.. I heard someone grumbling that not enough 'finished project' posts are posted.   :Biggrin:  
The short box wraps around the posts, so it's not moving.
The long box seat is screwed down through the deck below, but it's so damn heavy it's not moving anyway.
The BBQ box is lined with cement sheet and attached to the boxes below. Decking board cladding is only on the front.
The benchtop is two 600x300 bluestone pavers from bunnies. Too easy.
Cement sheet finished with 'render paint' to match the wall behind - it's like an outdoor paint with sand in it - it's a bugger to apply but the finish is almost identical to render.
The herb planter box actually hangs out over the back of the seat and drains into the garden below it.
There's nothing like picking rosemary and basil and using it straight on the BBQ  :2thumbsup:  
Lessons: 
Don't bother with lettuce or parsley if you have possums. They love it. Stick to rosemary, basil and mint. They hate it.
Apply sealant to the bluestone benchtop before using the BBQ. Lots of coats. Oil splatter is like a magnet for bluestone.

----------


## OBBob

Nice!

----------


## METRIX

I found different photos of that BBQ online somewhere  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Wow... how strange. Lol.

----------


## METRIX

> Lessons: 
> Don't bother with lettuce or parsley if you have possums. They love it. Stick to rosemary, basil and mint. They hate it.

  My ones must be different, they demolished all my mint, little buggers

----------


## Marc

I had a resident possum that loved chillies. Haven't seen him for a while now, but considering i have stopped growing the ordinary chillies and started growing some extra potent Vietnamese chillies that seem to send most people running to the kitchen sink to open the tap in their mouth, may be, just may be he prefers the one I was growing before .. .?  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

The brushies smash anything here. Nothing seems off limits

----------


## Marc

I like davegol barbie set up ... I also like the better homes. 
My next project after I finish the stairs and balustrade and upper deck, is a pizza oven/gas barbie and wood barbie set up. 
I like the flaoting bench that gives the barbie a lighter look than the brick base heavy faraonic base.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thought I would post some photos of the finished project..

  
Very nice!   :2thumbsup:       

> I heard someone grumbling

  
Most likely Ringtail or Marc.
They grumble a lot.    :Fisch:

----------


## ringtail

Nah not me. Grumble free zone these days

----------


## davegol

Thanks all. 
Considering a pizza oven for my next project.
Here's one I saw that looks relatively easy for a DIY like me: Assemble a Brick Pizza Oven in a Day | Make: 
I might start with that, and pretty it up a bit by rendering the outside.

----------


## Marc

Yea..mm..humm.. a..hum ... may be ... may be not. 
Not for me that's for sure but seems easy enough. If it all crumbles down, you can always build a proper pizza oven afterwards ... ha ha. 
There was a pizza oven thread somewhere with someone cutting the bricks with a microtome and laying them with the help of a theodolite and laser ...  :Smilie: 
Alternatively a website called Forno bravo or something like that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There was a pizza oven thread somewhere with someone cutting the bricks with a microtome and laying them with the help of a theodolite and laser ...

  
Well....jimfish had a go and didn't go to that extreme..... 
click -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f210/cu...bricks-117261/

----------

